# Anzugsmoment Vorbau / Lenkerklemmung Norco DH 2011



## nathan_se (19. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

habe gestern mit einem Freund zusammen sein neues Norco DH 2011 endmontiert. 

Wir konnten aber nirgends das Anzugmoment für den Vorbau (konkret die Lenkerklemmung am Vorbau) finden. Ich wäre jetzt von 8 Nm ausgegangen, aber vielleicht weiß es jemand sicher?

Besten Dank!

EDIT: Es ist übrigens ein Blackspire DAS Stem 30' Vorbau!

Ciao!


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Nathan

Konnte das Anzugsmoment auch nirgends finden. Kontaktiere doch 
Blackspire direkt unter:

[email protected]

Viel Glück!

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_se (20. Januar 2012)

Gesagt - getan! 

Hier die Antwort, falls es noch jemanden interessieren sollte:

"I am not in the office this week, but I think that stem is 5nm. This value can vary somewhat
as bars are not all the same. 

Charlie"​
Also nehm ich mal so 6 Nm, da sollte alles ok sein!


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Januar 2012)

Cool, dass die geantwortet haben!

Cheers, 

Fritz


----------

